# ¡Los 10 000 de Albertovidal!



## blasita

Querido Alberto:
*
**                                                  ¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!
*

Gracias por todos y cada uno de tus maravillosos *DIEZ MIL *comentarios.


Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## albertovidal

Gracias, blasita.
Si tan sólo el 10% de mis posts le han servido a algunos colegas, más que satisfecho me sentiría de haber podido ayudar en 1 000 ocasiones.
De todos modos, quedo en deuda con el foro.
¡Es mucho más lo que he aprendido que lo que he podido contribuir!.
Un cálido abrazo
Alberto


----------



## Lurrezko

Felicidades por esos 10.000 tan jugosos, don Alberto. Siempre un placer enorme cruzarnos por el foro.

Un abrazo


----------



## albertovidal

Gracias Lurrezko. 
¡El placer es mío al leer tus excelentes comentarios!
Un abrazo


----------



## Peterdg

Alberto,

También de mi parte, ¡¡¡muchas felicidades!!!

Peter


----------



## albertovidal

Peterdg said:


> Alberto,
> 
> También de mi parte, ¡¡¡muchas felicidades!!!
> 
> Peter



¡Muchas gracias, Peter!
Hace tiempo que no nos cruzamos en un hilo y extraño tus comentarios.
Un cálido saludo
Alberto


----------



## Peón

LLego unos días tarde pero me sumo a la celebración.

10000 y pico!!!! eso es tener historia en el foro, ¡felicitaciones paisano! Siempre aprendiendo de tus aportes, justos y precisos.

Un abrazo.


----------



## albertovidal

¡Gracías, Peón!
A ver si nos encontramos en algunos hilos del foro "Sólo Español" (¡No hay caso. "Sólo" lo sigo escribiendo con la tilde a pesar de la 'recomendación' de la RAE!)
Un abrazo desde Buenos Aires
Alberto


----------



## totor

¡¡¡uau, alberto, y yo con estas crenchas!!!


----------



## albertovidal

totor said:


> ¡¡¡uau, alberto, y yo con estas crenchas!!!


¡Que no te quedan para nada mal!
Un abrazo y nos encontraremos cuando venga algún forero del exterior


----------

